# UTF-8 Problem (Umlaute)



## The Hacky (25. Januar 2005)

Hallöchen! 

Ich weiß, dass dieses Thema schon oft im Forum angesprochen wurde, aber ich hab jetzt alles ausprobiert und weiß nicht mehr weiter. 
Ich hab folgendes Problem:ich kann weder in der Konsole, noch im Nautilus Umlaute darstellen lassen. Z.B. wenn ich die dt. Version von Generals ins DVD-Laufwerk packe, dann ist da eine Datei mit Umlauten und die kann er nicht ordentlich darstellen, aber so kann ich's auch nicht installieren. 

Ich hab schon alles probiert. Ich hab die Anleitung im Wiki benutzt um Deutsch einzustellen, obwohl Debian ja schon Deutsch war. Ich hab die UTF Sprache für Deutsh noch hinzugeführt udn ich hab in der /etc/environment: 


```
G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1
```
hinzugefügt, aber nichts hat geholfen. 

Nun seit ihr meine letzte Rettung. 
Ach ja, und ich benutz Sarge mit, dem auf der Netinst-CD gelieferten, 2.6.8 Kernel. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## JohannesR (25. Januar 2005)

UTF-8 im Kernel aktiviert?


----------



## The Hacky (26. Januar 2005)

Es sind die Modules nls_utf8 und nls_iso8859-15 geladen, sowie noch ein nls_cp? (für USA und Kanada). Aber dennoch keine Besserung des Problemes.


----------



## JohannesR (26. Januar 2005)

AFAIR musst du entweder eins der Module (am besten das fuer UTF-8) als Default angeben (im Kernel) oder eine entsprechende Option per Bootparameter angeben.


----------



## The Hacky (26. Januar 2005)

Als Default im Kernel angeben heißt, dass ich eins nur laden darf und die andere als Module beigebe?
Wie lautet der Parameter beim booten?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## JohannesR (26. Januar 2005)

Den Parameter weiss ich nicht mehr, aber du musst im Kernel die Optionen CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y und CONFIG_NLS-DEFAULT=utf-8 einstellen. Evt. hilft dir das Howto hier.


----------



## The Hacky (27. Januar 2005)

Also, dass Kerneloptionenändern hat auch nichts gebracht. Noch eine andere Idee?

[EDIT]
Ich hab jetzt auch mal alle Spracheinstellungen auf UTF-8 umgestellt, dass einzige was sich ändert sind die Zeichen mit denen die Umlaute dargstellt werden.


----------



## The Hacky (28. Januar 2005)

Ich hab's geschafft, indem ich beim mounten noch den Parameter iocharset=iso8859-15 mitangegeben habe.
Jetzt wird es prima angezeigt.


----------



## JohannesR (28. Januar 2005)

Das ist aber doch nicht das, was du wolltest? Jetzt hast du ISO-8859-15, anstelle von UTF-8. Klar, 8859-15 zeigt auch Umlaute an, aber das ist immernoch kein UTF.


----------



## The Hacky (28. Januar 2005)

Hmm, da hast DU wohl recht. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Iso und UTF, also von den Leistungen her?


----------



## tuxx (28. Januar 2005)

modprobe nls_utf8
 bzw. 
 export lang=de_DE@utf8
 bringen nicht den gewünschten Erfolg?


----------



## JohannesR (28. Januar 2005)

UTF-8 kann theoretisch mehrer Billionen Zeichen darstellen, ISO sehr viel weniger. UTF-8 assoziiert ein Bitmuster mit genau einem Zeichen. So lassen sich viele Zeichensaetze auf einmal darstellen; Deutsch, Chinesisch, Koreanisch, Grichisch, ja sogar Klingonisch. Das ist sehr interessant, weil man so jeden denkbaren Dateinamen, auch wenn er in einem voellig anderen Zeichensatz erstellt worden ist, darstellen. Die Wenigsten brauchen es jetzt schon, die Meisten wollen es jedoch, und es ist mit sicherheit die Zukunft!


----------



## The Hacky (31. Januar 2005)

Aha, naja, ich werd mal etwas weiter daran arbeiten, wenn ich es geschafft habe, dann sag ich bescheid. Momentan hab ich eh noch das Problem, dass Cedega nicht so will wie ich. *heul*


----------



## The Hacky (7. Februar 2005)

So, Du hast natürlich recht gehabt. Es ist eindeutig nicht die Lösung meiner Probleme, denn wenn ich jetzt etwas von einer Windowsfreigabe kopiere, dann kopiert er es auch wieder mit kryptischen Zeichen an den Stellen der Sonderzeichen.
Aber es muss ja noch irgendeine Lösung geben oder?
Es kann doch eigentlich nur noch ein größeres Problem sein, denk ich mir jedenfalls.


----------



## The Hacky (10. Februar 2005)

So, ich glaube das Problem nun gelöst zu haben.
Ich habe nämlich dem gdm gesagt, er solle Gnome mit UTF-8 starten und nun scheint es zu funktionieren.
Aber ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## The Hacky (14. Februar 2005)

Also, wie gesagt, mit dem Dateisystem scheint es nun zu funktionieren, aber leider bekomme ich im Firefox auch noch kryptische Zeichen teilweise. Zum Beispiel bei manchen Threads hier auf tutorials.de. Und das ganze obwohl ich beim Firefox auch auf UTF-8 umgestellt.
Also, ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter?


----------

